# Gentoo und Spiele: nix geht mehr

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe diese Probleme nun schon seit einiger Zeit. Ausgelöst wurden sie anscheinend durch das Update auf gcc-4.1.1. Ich hab mich beim update aber brav an den Guide gehalten und ein emerge -e system und emerge -e world gemacht.

Nun zu den Problemen:

1. xrandr spinnt total

Das aufrufen von xrandr an einem Terminal bringt das:

```

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1024 x 768    ( 321mm x 240mm )  *50   51   55   56   57   58   59

 1    800 x 600    ( 250mm x 188mm )   52   64   65   66   67

 2    640 x 480    ( 200mm x 150mm )   53   73   74   75   76

 3    400 x 300    ( 125mm x  94mm )   54   86   87   88

 4    960 x 720    ( 301mm x 225mm )   60

 5    928 x 696    ( 291mm x 218mm )   61

 6    896 x 672    ( 280mm x 210mm )   62

 7    832 x 624    ( 260mm x 195mm )   63

 8    800 x 512    ( 250mm x 160mm )   68

 9    720 x 400    ( 225mm x 125mm )   69

 10   640 x 512    ( 200mm x 160mm )   70   71   72

 11   640 x 400    ( 200mm x 125mm )   77

 12   640 x 350    ( 200mm x 109mm )   78

 13   576 x 432    ( 180mm x 135mm )   79

 14   512 x 384    ( 160mm x 120mm )   80   81   82   83   84

 15   416 x 312    ( 130mm x  97mm )   85

 16   360 x 200    ( 112mm x  62mm )   89

 17   320 x 240    ( 100mm x  75mm )   90   91   92   93

 18   320 x 200    ( 100mm x  62mm )   94

 19   320 x 175    ( 100mm x  54mm )   95

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal

Reflections possible - none

```

Bis auf die total abwegigen Refreshrates (ich fahre in wirklichkeit 100Hz bei 1024x768 und die anderen sind ja auch mehr als seltsam) sieht das ja noch ganz i.O. aus.

Aber jetzt kommts:

```
$ xrandr -s 1
```

... sollte eigentlich die Auflösung auf 800x600 umschalten. Tatsächlich passiert aber gar nichts!

Ein erneutes aufrufen von xrandr bringt weiterhin:

```
$ xrandr

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1024 x 768    ( 321mm x 240mm )  *50   51   55   56   57   58   59

 1    800 x 600    ( 250mm x 188mm )   52   64   65   66   67

 2    640 x 480    ( 200mm x 150mm )   53   73   74   75   76

 3    400 x 300    ( 125mm x  94mm )   54   86   87   88

 4    960 x 720    ( 301mm x 225mm )   60

 5    928 x 696    ( 291mm x 218mm )   61

 6    896 x 672    ( 280mm x 210mm )   62

 7    832 x 624    ( 260mm x 195mm )   63

 8    800 x 512    ( 250mm x 160mm )   68

 9    720 x 400    ( 225mm x 125mm )   69

 10   640 x 512    ( 200mm x 160mm )   70   71   72

 11   640 x 400    ( 200mm x 125mm )   77

 12   640 x 350    ( 200mm x 109mm )   78

 13   576 x 432    ( 180mm x 135mm )   79

 14   512 x 384    ( 160mm x 120mm )   80   81   82   83   84

 15   416 x 312    ( 130mm x  97mm )   85

 16   360 x 200    ( 112mm x  62mm )   89

 17   320 x 240    ( 100mm x  75mm )   90   91   92   93

 18   320 x 200    ( 100mm x  62mm )   94

 19   320 x 175    ( 100mm x  54mm )   95

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal

Reflections possible - none

```

Man beachte: Das Sternchen steht weiterhin bei 1024x768, er hat den Auflösungswechsel vollkommen ignoriert. Dabei spiel es übrigens keine Rolle, auf welche Auflösung man versucht zu wechseln.

Der Effekt ist, dass wenn ich z.B. versuche ein Spiel mit wine laufen zu lassen, welches früher funktioniert hat, klappt das nun nichtmehr. Erst kommt sowas wie "Warning: resolution change unsuccessful" und dann läuft das Spiel entweder in einem kleinen Fenster oder aber auch gar nicht.

Problem nummer 2:

99% der nativen Linux Spiele, stürzen beim Versuch die auflösung zu wechseln mit so einem Fehler ab:

```

*** glibc detected *** xmoto: free(): invalid pointer: 0xbfc52c20 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7b0c122]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x82)[0xb7b0d762]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7a8db29]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7a8dc98]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7a8dcd2]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0(SDL_ShowCursor+0x95)[0xb7a79625]

xmoto[0x80af4d6]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08175000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8675153    /usr/games/bin/xmoto

08175000-08177000 rw-p 0012d000 08:06 8675153    /usr/games/bin/xmoto

08177000-08253000 rw-p 08177000 00:00 0          [heap]

b5000000-b5021000 rw-p b5000000 00:00 0

b5021000-b5100000 ---p b5021000 00:00 0

b5141000-b5529000 rw-s d0304000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b5529000-b5829000 rw-s d6ee6000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b5829000-b582a000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8310064    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b582a000-b582c000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 8310064    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b582c000-b5833000 r--s 00000000 08:06 8210118    /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b5833000-b5834000 rw-s 00000000 00:07 2031621    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b59ca000-b5a0b000 rw-p b59ca000 00:00 0

b5a4c000-b5e34000 rw-s d62c4000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b5e34000-b5e35000 rw-s 00000000 00:07 1998852    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b5e35000-b5f35000 rw-s c0114000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b5f35000-b6037000 rw-s c0011000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b6037000-b6078000 rw-p b6037000 00:00 0

b6078000-b60db000 rw-p 00000000 00:0d 1366       /dev/zero

b60db000-b63db000 rw-s d0000000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b63db000-b63fc000 rw-p b63db000 00:00 0

b63fc000-b6422000 rw-s 00000000 00:07 0          /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6422000-b6423000 ---p b6422000 00:00 0

b6423000-b6c23000 rwxp b6423000 00:00 0

b6c23000-b6c2c000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 4419507    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6c2c000-b6c2d000 rw-p 00009000 08:06 4419507    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6c4b000-b6c53000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6244050    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6c53000-b6c54000 rw-p 00007000 08:06 6244050    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6c72000-b6cd8000 rw-p b6c72000 00:00 0

b6cd8000-b6cdc000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6222053    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6cdc000-b6cdd000 rw-p 00003000 08:06 6222053    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6cdd000-b6cdf000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6216430    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6cdf000-b6ce0000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 6216430    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6ce0000-b6d17000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6244039    /usr/lib/libmikmod.so.2.0.4

b6d17000-b6d19000 rw-p 00037000 08:06 6244039    /usr/lib/libmikmod.so.2.0.4

b6d19000-b6d57000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7181920    /usr/lib/libsmpeg-0.4.so.0.1.3

b6d57000-b6d59000 rw-p 0003e000 08:06 7181920    /usr/lib/libsmpeg-0.4.so.0.1.3

b6d59000-b6d75000 rw-p b6d59000 00:00 0

b6d75000-b6d79000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6966963    /usr/lib/libogg.so.0.5.2

b6d79000-b6d7a000 rw-p 00003000 08:06 6966963    /usr/lib/libogg.so.0.5.2

b6d7a000-b6d7b000 rw-p b6d7a000 00:00 0

b6d7b000-b6d96000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7092810    /usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0.3.0

b6d96000-b6da4000 rw-p 0001a000 08:06 7092810    /usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0.3.0

b6da4000-b6dab000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7090776    /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.1.0

b6dab000-b6dac000 rw-p 00006000 08:06 7090776    /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.1.0

b6dac000-b6de7000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8235635    /lib/libncurses.so.5.5

b6de7000-b6df0000 rw-p 0003a000 08:06 8235635    /lib/libncurses.so.5.5

b6df0000-b6df6000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8137577    /lib/libhistory.so.5.1

b6df6000-b6df7000 rw-p 00006000 08:06 8137577    /lib/libhistory.so.5.1

b6df7000-b6e22000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8137582    /lib/libreadline.so.5.1

b6e22000-b6e26000 rw-p 0002a000 08:06 8137582    /lib/libreadline.so.5.1

b6e26000-b6e28000 rw-p b6e26000 00:00 0

b6e28000-b6e37000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8311140    /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b6e37000-b6e38000 r--p 0000e000 08:06 8311140    /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b6e38000-b6e39000 rw-p 0000f000 08:06 8311140    /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b6e39000-b6e3b000 rw-p b6e39000 00:00 0

b6e3b000-b6f6c000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8243876    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b6f6c000-b6f81000 rw-p 00130000 08:06 8243876    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b6f81000-b6f84000 rw-p b6f81000 00:00 0

b6f84000-b6fbf000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8243879    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b6fbf000-b6fc3000 rw-p 0003a000 08:06 8243879    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b6fc3000-b6ff2000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7169880    /usr/lib/libidn.so.11.5.8

b6ff2000-b6ff4000 rw-p 0002e000 08:06 7169880    /usr/lib/libidn.so.11.5.8

b6ff4000-b7002000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8310697    /lib/libresolv-2.4.so

b7002000-b7004000 rw-p 0000d000 08:06 8310697    /lib/libresolv-2.4.so

b7004000-b7006000 rw-p b7004000 00:00 0

b7006000-b7008000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8335055    /lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

b7008000-b7009000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 8335055    /lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

b7009000-b700a000 rw-p b7009000 00:00 0

b700a000-b700c000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8588284    /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.0

b700c000-b700d000 rw-p 00002000 08:06 8588284    /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.0

b700d000-b7031000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8588293    /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.0

b7031000-b7032000 rw-p 00023000 08:06 8588293    /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.0

b7032000-b709f000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8588321    /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.2

b709f000-b70a1000 rw-p 0006d000 08:06 8588321    /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.2

b70a1000-b70b8000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8588324    /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2.2

b70b8000-b70b9000 rw-p 00016000 08:06 8588324    /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2.2

b70b9000-b70bb000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8311113    /lib/libdl-2.4.so

b70bb000-b70bd000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 8311113    /lib/libdl-2.4.so

b70bd000-b71b9000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8247920    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b71b9000-b71bd000 rw-p 000fb000 08:06 8247920    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b71bd000-b71be000 rw-p b71bd000 00:00 0

b71be000-b71cd000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7221634    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b71cd000-b71ce000 rw-p 0000f000 08:06 7221634    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b71ce000-b71cf000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6740399    /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9625

b71cf000-b71d0000 rw-p 00000000 08:06 6740399    /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9625

b71d0000-b7a15000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 3002893    /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9625

b7a15000-b7a4a000 rwxp 00845000 08:06 3002893    /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9625

b7a4a000-b7a4e000 rwxp b7a4a000 00:00 0

b7a4e000-b7aa1000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8336258    /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.11.0

b7aa1000-b7aa3000 rw-p 00052000 08:06 8336258    /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.11.0

b7aa3000-b7aaa000 rw-p b7aa3000 00:00 0

b7aaa000-b7bbf000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8310637    /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7bbf000-b7bc1000 r--p 00114000 08:06 8310637    /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7bc1000-b7bc3000 rw-p 00116000 08:06 8310637    /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7bc3000-b7bc6000 rw-p b7bc3000 00:00 0

b7bc6000-b7bcf000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8292357    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

b7bcf000-b7bd0000 rw-p 00009000 08:06 8292357    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

b7bd0000-b7bd1000 rw-p b7bd0000 00:00 0

b7bd1000-b7bf4000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8311123    /lib/libm-2.4.so

b7bf4000-b7bf6000 rw-p 00022000 08:06 8311123    /lib/libm-2.4.so

b7bf6000-b7cca000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8291780    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b7cca000-b7ccd000 r--p 000d3000 08:06 8291780    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b7ccd000-b7ccf000 rw-p 000d6000 08:06 8291780    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b7ccf000-b7cd5000 rw-p b7ccf000 00:00 0

b7cd5000-b7cf9000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8302169    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b7cf9000-b7cfa000 rw-p 00023000 08:06 8302169    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b7cfa000-b7d1e000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8299511    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.12.0

b7d1e000-b7d1f000 rw-p 00023000 08:06 8299511    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.12.0

b7d1f000-b7d32000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 5691427    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7d32000-b7d33000 rw-p 00012000 08:06 5691427    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7d33000-b7d42000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 5458143    /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.3

b7d42000-b7d43000 rw-p 0000f000 08:06 5458143    /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.3

b7d43000-b7d44000 rw-p b7d43000 00:00 0

b7d44000-b7d61000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7731822    /usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0.2.4

b7d61000-b7d6a000 rw-p 0001d000 08:06 7731822    /usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0.2.4

b7d6a000-b7d8d000 rw-p b7d6a000 00:00 0

b7d8d000-b7da9000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7441000    /usr/lib/liblua.so.5.0

b7da9000-b7daa000 rw-p 0001b000 08:06 7441000    /usr/lib/liblua.so.5.0

b7daa000-b7dd4000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7440957    /usr/lib/liblualib.so.5.0

b7dd4000-b7dd5000 rw-p 0002a000 08:06 7440957    /usr/lib/liblualib.so.5.0

b7dd5000-b7e94000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8979574    /usr/lib/libode.so

b7e94000-b7e95000 rw-p 000bf000 08:06 8979574    /usr/lib/libode.so

b7e95000-b7e97000 rw-p b7e95000 00:00 0

b7e97000-b7ecd000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8584756    /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3.0.0

b7ecd000-b7ece000 rw-p 00036000 08:06 8584756    /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3.0.0

b7ece000-b7f3f000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2278762    /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9625

b7f3f000-b7f59000 rwxp 00070000 08:06 2278762    /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9625

b7f59000-b7f5a000 rwxp b7f59000 00:00 0

b7f5a000-b7f5b000 rw-p b7f5a000 00:00 0

b7f66000-b7f6a000 rw-s 13b90000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b7f6a000-b7f6b000 rw-s d75cf000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b7f6b000-b7f6c000 rw-s 1384e000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b7f6c000-b7f6d000 rw-s 1384d000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b7f6d000-b7f6e000 rw-s e1820000 00:0d 11894      /dev/nvidia0

b7f6e000-b7f72000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 4915405    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b7f72000-b7f73000 rw-p 00003000 08:06 4915405    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b7f73000-b7f76000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 4912463    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0.0

b7f76000-b7f77000 rw-p 00002000 08:06 4912463    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0.0

b7f77000-b7f79000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 1366       /dev/zero

b7f79000-b7f93000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8311296    /lib/ld-2.4.so

b7f93000-b7f94000 r--p 00019000 08:06 8311296    /lib/ld-2.4.so

b7f94000-b7f95000 rw-p 0001a000 08:06 8311296    /lib/ld-2.4.so

bfc41000-bfc91000 rwxp bfc41000 00:00 0          [stack]

bfc91000-bfc93000 rw-p bfc91000 00:00 0

ffffe000-fffff000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

Aborted

```

weitere Beispiele:

```

*** glibc detected *** quake3: free(): invalid pointer: 0xbf813660 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

....
```

```
*** glibc detected *** gens: free(): invalid pointer: 0xbfe61a90 ***

======= Backtrace: =========
```

Und so weiter.

Irgendwas ist bei mir komplett im Eimer. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Es liegt übrigens _nicht_ daran, dass ich derzeit die BETA-Treiber von nvidia installiert habe. Wie gesagt, das Problem besteht nun schon länger. Ich verwende übrigens xorg7.1.

Sonstige Infos bitte nachfragen, mir fällt momentan nicht ein, was ich noch posten soll.

Meine CFLAGS sollten eigentlich sicher sein:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sohalt

hm, ich denke es wäre angebracht, das bei https://bugs.gentoo.org/ zu reporten. ich glaube sowas neulich dort gesehen zu haben...

edith:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149004

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106953

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103065

(hab die jetzt nur schnell überflogen, kann sein, dass dort was dabei ist, was überhaupt nichts damit zutun hat)

----------

## Vortex375

Ein Monat später und es geht immernoch nichts.

Allerdings hat mein xrandr wohl eine spontane Wunderheilung erhalten, sodass man damit jetzt sogar manchmal die Auflösung umschalten kann!

Allerdings bekomme ich bei sämtlichen Spielen nach wie vor (hier Beispiel gens)

```

*** glibc detected *** gens: free(): invalid pointer: 0xbfd436e0 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb77fd1a2]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x82)[0xb77fe7e2]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7eb8b29]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7eb8c98]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7eb8cd2]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0(SDL_ShowCursor+0x95)[0xb7ea4625]

gens[0x806e58c]

```

Der Backtrace ist übrigens identisch bei allen Spielen.

Also irgendwie ist mein libSDL im Eimer. Ich hab aber libsdl bereits neu gemerged. Hab auch glibc neu gemerged und die Spiele auch. Nutzt nix.

Brauche hier wirklich dringend Hilfe!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## doedel

hast du mal ein revdep-rebuild versucht, vielleicht is ja noch irgendwas hinüber...

----------

## dakjo

Das sieht verdammt nach ner karpOten toolchain aus.

Mach einfach folgendes, so nervig und lange es dir auch erscheinen mag.

```

emerge linuxheaders gcc glibc binutils && emerge gcc glibc binutils && emerge system -e && emerge world -e

```

Danach sollte die toolchain wieder richtig sein und das system einmal schoen neu durchgebacken.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> emerge linuxheaders gcc glibc binutils && emerge gcc glibc binutils && emerge system -e && emerge world -e 

 

Ist das abschließende emerge -e world wirklich nötig? Ansonsten hab ich nämlich keine Probleme und das dauert mindestens ne Woche.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge linuxheaders gcc glibc binutils && emerge gcc glibc binutils && emerge system -e && emerge world -e  
> 
> Ist das abschließende emerge -e world wirklich nötig? Ansonsten hab ich nämlich keine Probleme und das dauert mindestens ne Woche.

 

Naja, die ganze Toolchain neu zu machen und dann nichts dagegen bzw. damit zu kompilieren ist auch Witzlos. Das ist so als wenn du selber einen Automotor zusammenbastelst, diesen dann aber gar nicht in dein Auto einbaust.

Oder einfach gesagt; Ja.  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## firefly

also 5mal den gcc neubauen ist witzlos, da er nach einem "emerge gcc" schon in sich konsistent ist.

----------

## Vortex375

Also, ich hab jetzt über nacht 

```
emerge linux-headers gcc glibc binutils && emerge gcc glibc binutils && emerge -e system 
```

laufen lassen.

Danach hab ich erstmal nur libSDL und xmoto neu gemerged, mit diesem Erfolg:

```

*** glibc detected *** xmoto: free(): invalid pointer: 0xbfe7c680 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7afe1a2]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x82)[0xb7aff7e2]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7ed9b29]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7ed9c98]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0[0xb7ed9cd2]

/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0(SDL_ShowCursor+0x95)[0xb7ec5625]

xmoto[0x809effb]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-0819c000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8246310    /usr/games/bin/xmoto

0819c000-0819e000 rw-p 00154000 08:06 8246310    /usr/games/bin/xmoto

0819e000-0827b000 rw-p 0819e000 00:00 0          [heap]

b5700000-b5721000 rw-p b5700000 00:00 0

b5721000-b5800000 ---p b5721000 00:00 0

b58ab000-b58ec000 rw-p b58ab000 00:00 0

b592d000-b592e000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9810220    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b592e000-b5930000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 9810220    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b5930000-b5931000 rw-s 00000000 00:07 1048578    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b5931000-b5c31000 rw-s d781c000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b5c31000-b5f31000 rw-s d0304000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b5f31000-b5f32000 rw-s 00000000 00:07 1015809    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b5f32000-b6032000 rw-s c0114000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b6032000-b6134000 rw-s c0011000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b6134000-b6175000 rw-p b6134000 00:00 0

b6175000-b61d8000 rw-p 00000000 00:0d 1366       /dev/zero

b61d8000-b64d8000 rw-s d0000000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b64d8000-b64f9000 rw-p b64d8000 00:00 0

b64f9000-b651f000 rw-s 00000000 00:07 0          /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b651f000-b6520000 ---p b651f000 00:00 0

b6520000-b6d20000 rwxp b6520000 00:00 0

b6d20000-b6d29000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 4419507    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6d29000-b6d2a000 rw-p 00009000 08:06 4419507    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6d48000-b6d50000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6244050    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6d50000-b6d51000 rw-p 00007000 08:06 6244050    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6d6f000-b6dd4000 rw-p b6d6f000 00:00 0

b6dd4000-b6dd8000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8243336    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6dd8000-b6dd9000 rw-p 00003000 08:06 8243336    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6dd9000-b6ddb000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6067867    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6ddb000-b6ddc000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 6067867    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6ddc000-b6ddd000 rw-p b6ddc000 00:00 0

b6ddd000-b6e14000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6244039    /usr/lib/libmikmod.so.2.0.4

b6e14000-b6e16000 rw-p 00037000 08:06 6244039    /usr/lib/libmikmod.so.2.0.4

b6e16000-b6e51000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9729397    /lib/libncurses.so.5.5

b6e51000-b6e5a000 rw-p 0003a000 08:06 9729397    /lib/libncurses.so.5.5

b6e5a000-b6e60000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9039762    /lib/libhistory.so.5.1

b6e60000-b6e61000 rw-p 00006000 08:06 9039762    /lib/libhistory.so.5.1

b6e61000-b6e8c000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9039781    /lib/libreadline.so.5.1

b6e8c000-b6e90000 rw-p 0002a000 08:06 9039781    /lib/libreadline.so.5.1

b6e90000-b6e91000 rw-p b6e90000 00:00 0

b6e91000-b6fb9000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9740809    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b6fb9000-b6fce000 rw-p 00127000 08:06 9740809    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b6fce000-b6fd2000 rw-p b6fce000 00:00 0

b6fd2000-b700d000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9740812    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b700d000-b7011000 rw-p 0003a000 08:06 9740812    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b7011000-b7040000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7169880    /usr/lib/libidn.so.11.5.8

b7040000-b7042000 rw-p 0002e000 08:06 7169880    /usr/lib/libidn.so.11.5.8

b7042000-b7050000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9810853    /lib/libresolv-2.4.so

b7050000-b7052000 rw-p 0000d000 08:06 9810853    /lib/libresolv-2.4.so

b7052000-b7054000 rw-p b7052000 00:00 0

b7054000-b7056000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9640689    /lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

b7056000-b7057000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 9640689    /lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

b7057000-b7059000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8588284    /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.0

b7059000-b705a000 rw-p 00002000 08:06 8588284    /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.0

b705a000-b707e000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8588293    /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.0

b707e000-b707f000 rw-p 00023000 08:06 8588293    /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.0

b707f000-b7080000 rw-p b707f000 00:00 0

b7080000-b70ed000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8588321    /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.2

b70ed000-b70ef000 rw-p 0006d000 08:06 8588321    /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.2

b70ef000-b7106000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8588324    /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2.2

b7106000-b7107000 rw-p 00016000 08:06 8588324    /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2.2

b7107000-b7109000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9811269    /lib/libdl-2.4.so

b7109000-b710b000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 9811269    /lib/libdl-2.4.so

b710b000-b7207000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9745119    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b7207000-b720b000 rw-p 000fc000 08:06 9745119    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b720b000-b721a000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 6779875    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b721a000-b721b000 rw-p 0000f000 08:06 6779875    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b721b000-b721c000 rw-p b721b000 00:00 0

b721c000-b721d000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9076138    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9625

b721d000-b721e000 rw-p 00000000 08:06 9076138    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9625

b721e000-b7a63000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9076130    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9625

b7a63000-b7a98000 rwxp 00845000 08:06 9076130    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9625

b7a98000-b7a9c000 rwxp b7a98000 00:00 0

b7a9c000-b7bb1000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9810793    /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7bb1000-b7bb3000 r--p 00114000 08:06 9810793    /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7bb3000-b7bb5000 rw-p 00116000 08:06 9810793    /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7bb5000-b7bb8000 rw-p b7bb5000 00:00 0

b7bb8000-b7bc1000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9793338    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

b7bc1000-b7bc2000 rw-p 00009000 08:06 9793338    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

b7bc2000-b7be5000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9811279    /lib/libm-2.4.so

b7be5000-b7be7000 rw-p 00022000 08:06 9811279    /lib/libm-2.4.so

b7be7000-b7cbb000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9792761    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b7cbb000-b7cbe000 r--p 000d3000 08:06 9792761    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b7cbe000-b7cc0000 rw-p 000d6000 08:06 9792761    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b7cc0000-b7cc7000 rw-p b7cc0000 00:00 0

b7cc7000-b7cda000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9716299    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7cda000-b7cdb000 rw-p 00012000 08:06 9716299    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7cdb000-b7cff000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8302169    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b7cff000-b7d00000 rw-p 00023000 08:06 8302169    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b7d00000-b7d24000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8299511    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.12.0

b7d24000-b7d25000 rw-p 00023000 08:06 8299511    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.12.0

b7d25000-b7d34000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9728524    /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.3

b7d34000-b7d35000 rw-p 0000f000 08:06 9728524    /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.3

b7d35000-b7d44000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8353419    /usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0.2.5

b7d44000-b7d45000 rw-p 0000e000 08:06 8353419    /usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0.2.5

b7d45000-b7d61000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7441000    /usr/lib/liblua.so.5.0

b7d61000-b7d62000 rw-p 0001b000 08:06 7441000    /usr/lib/liblua.so.5.0

b7d62000-b7d63000 rw-p b7d62000 00:00 0

b7d63000-b7d8d000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 7440957    /usr/lib/liblualib.so.5.0

b7d8d000-b7d8e000 rw-p 0002a000 08:06 7440957    /usr/lib/liblualib.so.5.0

b7d8e000-b7e4d000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8979574    /usr/lib/libode.so

b7e4d000-b7e4e000 rw-p 000bf000 08:06 8979574    /usr/lib/libode.so

b7e4e000-b7e50000 rw-p b7e4e000 00:00 0

b7e50000-b7e86000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8584756    /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3.0.0

b7e86000-b7e87000 rw-p 00036000 08:06 8584756    /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3.0.0

b7e87000-b7e96000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9811296    /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b7e96000-b7e97000 r--p 0000e000 08:06 9811296    /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b7e97000-b7e98000 rw-p 0000f000 08:06 9811296    /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b7e98000-b7e9a000 rw-p b7e98000 00:00 0

b7e9a000-b7eed000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8245939    /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.11.0

b7eed000-b7eef000 rw-p 00052000 08:06 8245939    /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.11.0

b7eef000-b7ef6000 rw-p b7eef000 00:00 0

b7ef6000-b7f67000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9076127    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9625

b7f67000-b7f81000 rwxp 00070000 08:06 9076127    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9625

b7f81000-b7f82000 rwxp b7f81000 00:00 0

b7f82000-b7f83000 rw-p b7f82000 00:00 0

b7f85000-b7f89000 rw-s 1d087000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b7f89000-b7f8a000 rw-s d7b1f000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b7f8a000-b7f8b000 rw-s 1d084000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b7f8b000-b7f8c000 rw-s 1d083000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b7f8c000-b7f8d000 rw-s e1820000 00:0d 13698      /dev/nvidia0

b7f8d000-b7f91000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 4915405    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b7f91000-b7f92000 rw-p 00003000 08:06 4915405    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b7f92000-b7f93000 r--p 00000000 08:06 9811175    /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

b7f93000-b7f96000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 4912463    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0.0

b7f96000-b7f97000 rw-p 00002000 08:06 4912463    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0.0

b7f97000-b7f9e000 r--s 00000000 08:06 9710119    /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b7f9e000-b7f9f000 r--p 00000000 08:06 9034500    /usr/lib/locale/en_GB.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

b7f9f000-b7fa1000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 1366       /dev/zero

b7fa1000-b7fbb000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 9811452    /lib/ld-2.4.so

b7fbb000-b7fbc000 r--p 00019000 08:06 9811452    /lib/ld-2.4.so

b7fbc000-b7fbd000 rw-p 0001a000 08:06 9811452    /lib/ld-2.4.so

bfe6a000-bfeb9000 rwxp bfe6a000 00:00 0          [stack]

bfeb9000-bfebb000 rw-p bfeb9000 00:00 0

ffffe000-fffff000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

Aborted

```

Sprich: genau die gleiche Sülze wie vorher.

Also muss wohl doch ein emerge -e world ran? Ich versteh nur immernoch nicht, was das bringen soll. Die "verantwortlichen" Bibliotheken stehen ja in dem Backtrace drin und die hab ich ja eben neu gemerged, _nachdem_ ich meine Toolchain neu gebaut hatte. 

Wozu ich jetzt noch world neu bauen soll, mit über 400 Paketen, die eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben, und von denen ein viertel eh wieder beim compilieren abbricht, versteh ich nicht.  :Confused: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

mal so ganz blöd-unschuldig gefragt... hast du irgendwelche exotischen C(XX)FLAGS in der make.conf drin?

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## dakjo

@firefly Das ist so nicht richtig. Der gcc und die glibc ist erst dann konsitet wenn die beiden mit sich selbst neugebaut wurden. Also zweimal.

im -e system und im -e world könnte mann sie rauslassen, wenn, ja wenn das ginge.

Noch schöner wäre ja nen tree toolchain und ne option ala '-wo --without tree' also zb ein emerge world -e -wo toolchain oder sowas.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mal so ganz blöd-unschuldig gefragt... hast du irgendwelche exotischen C(XX)FLAGS in der make.conf drin?
> 
> 

 

Eigentlich nicht...

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-beyond4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-beyond4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 02 Nov 2006 16:00:03 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LC_ALL="en_GB.utf8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/proaudio-overlay/proaudio /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X alsa apache2 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl pic png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga vorbis xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich sehe gerade, daß du noch einige overlays verwendest. Funken die vielleicht mit irgendwelchen experimentellen ebuilds dazwischen?

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## firefly

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @firefly Das ist so nicht richtig. Der gcc und die glibc ist erst dann konsitet wenn die beiden mit sich selbst neugebaut wurden. Also zweimal.
> 
> im -e system und im -e world könnte mann sie rauslassen, wenn, ja wenn das ginge.
> 
> Noch schöner wäre ja nen tree toolchain und ne option ala '-wo --without tree' also zb ein emerge world -e -wo toolchain oder sowas.

 

das mit dem gcc ist schlichweg falsch da der gcc ein 3-way bootstrap macht beim emergen.

siehe auch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506702-highlight-gcc.html und die darin enthaltenen links.

Aber mit binutils und glibc stimmts.

für ein konsistentes toolchain sollte sollte folgende kompination ausreichen:

```
emerge linuxheaders binutils gcc glibc && emerge binutils glibc
```

----------

## Vortex375

Hat noch einer eine Idee? "emerge -e world" will ich im Moment nicht machen (brauche den Rechner) und halte es auch irgendwie für übertrieben und unnötig. Es spackt ja wirklich nur ein Paket, zumindest sieht es danach aus.

mplayer -vo sdl <datei> funktioniert übrigens tadellos - bis ich f drücke um zum Vollbildmodus zu wechseln, dann crasht mplayer mit dem gleichen Traceback wie alle anderen Programme.

Kann man vll. irgendwo ein vorkompiliertes sdl runterladen? Oder hab ich vieleicht irgendwo noch Reste von einem kaputten sdl drauf? Oder basiert sdl auf anderen Bibliotheken und die haben vieleicht ne Macke?

EDIT: Habe nun herausgefunden, dass Spiele im Fenstermodus problemlos laufen. Dort macht, wie bei mplayer, nur der Fullscreen-Modus Probleme. Also vieleicht ein Problem von X? Brauche hier echt Hilfe, ich hab keinen Plan wo ich anfangen soll.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmmm

Hast du vieleicht irgendwo das "sdl"-Flag nach einem Update vergessen?

Was sagt denn ein 

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

Hier noch eine nette Erklärgung was man mit sdl eigentlich so machen kann (Multimedia-Entwicklung mit SDL).

----------

## Vortex375

Hatte xorg-server bereits mit sdl USE-Flags übersetzt. Hab ihn jetz gerade nochmal neu gemerged aber ohne erfolg.

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="aiglx dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa vga -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB
```

Liegts vielleicht am aiglx USE-Flag?

Ich habe jetzt das sdl USE-Flag zur make.conf hinzugefügt. Bei einem emerge --newuse --pretend world zeigt er aber kein Paket an, das wegen diesem Flag neu gebaut werden müsste.

Es crasht übrigens wirklich nur, wenn eine Anwendung versucht im Vollbildmodus zu laufen. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Vollbildmodus von vlc auch nicht funktioniert (aber ohne crash/fehlermeldung, der Bildschirm bleibt einfach dunkel nach dem Umschalten in den Vollbildmodus. Zurückschalten kann man aber, er spielt auch weiter ab), das hat aber wahrscheinlich keinen Zusammenhang, weil vlc kein sdl benutzt.

EDIT: Ok, das mit vlc hat wirklich nichts damit zu tun. Vlc versteht sich nur nicht mit dem compositing manager. Das ist aber _nicht_ das Problem von sdl, das funktioniert ohne composite genauso wenig.

So langsam bin ich am verzweifeln, hat keiner mehr eine zündende Idee?  :Wink: 

----------

